# optik-tuning- Bitte um Hilfe



## tinaa67 (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Ladys,

ich habe ein MTB ( Überraschung
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





),  nutze es aber nicht artgerecht, aber ich wollte halt auch was für den  Spaß, da ich im Alltag mit einem Trekker mit festinstallierten Körben  unterwegs bin.
Mein Bike- siehe Bild- ist ein Tscheche Baujahr ca 2007/8 mit Sram-Mix Schaltung, die ich auch wirklich sehr mag.
Nun möchte ich das Bike gern optisch etwas aufpeppen und möchte mit weiß kombinieren.
Ich bin aber so unentschlossen was da grad das richtige Maß ist um gut auszusehen...
Da ich breite Reifen möchte, gibt es auf jedenfall neue, weiße 21er Felgen, aber dann bin ich mit meinem Latein auch schon am Ende..
Sattelstütze möchte ich weiß haben und dann? Lenker,Vorbau, beides?  Griffe? Pedale? Was meint ihr? Habt ihr Vorschläge? Evtl gibt irgendwo  Bilder zu finden? Ich fände es toll wenn ihr ein paar Ideen für mich  hättet über die ich mal grübeln könnte. Ich bin in sowas so elend konservativ und krieg meine Fantasie nicht richtig in Gang.

LG


----------



## jake (24. Juni 2013)

Weisse felgen sind schonmal gut vllt als kontrast mit roten naben. Sattelstuetze weiss, lieber lenker weiss und vorbau schwarz. Pedalen weiss aber keine weissen griffe, das sieht nur eine fahrt gut aus :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinaa67 (25. Juni 2013)

hab mir dein Bike angesehen- die Kombination sieht schon sehr gut aus!
Danke für den Tip mit den Griffen.


----------



## AlexanderT (25. Juni 2013)

Also von einer weißen Sattelstütze kann ich nur abraten, da Weiß ja immer lackiert werden muss und nicht eloxiert werden kann, hast du bei jedem rein- und rausschieben immer Kratzer im weißen Lack. Das sieht nach kurzer Zeit schlimm aus. Lenker weiß, Vorbau schwarz lassen und vielleicht weiße Platform-Pedalen? Je nach Geschmack.


----------



## tinaa67 (27. Juni 2013)

das ist ein Argument, aber ich denke ich wachse nicht mehr , daher wird sie- einmal angebaut nicht mehr verstellt..
Also werd ich das mal so in Angriff nehmen: Sattelstütze,Felgen,Lenker und Pedale.... Ich habe einen schönen Vorbau in grau gefunden, da ja auch das Logo grau unterlegt ist...


----------



## AlexanderT (27. Juni 2013)

Bedenke auch dass eine abgesenkte in sehr steilem Terrain viel Sicherheit gibt, du weißt natürlich am besten ob du so etwas fährst.


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2013)

AlexanderT schrieb:


> Bedenke auch dass eine abgesenkte in sehr steilem Terrain viel Sicherheit gibt, du weißt natürlich am besten ob du so etwas fährst.



ich glaub, darum ging's hier nicht



tinaa67 schrieb:


> ...nutze es aber nicht artgerecht...


----------



## AlexanderT (27. Juni 2013)

Touché .. wer lesen kann ..


----------



## jake (27. Juni 2013)

tinaa67 schrieb:


> hab mir dein Bike angesehen- die Kombination sieht schon sehr gut aus!
> Danke für den Tip mit den Griffen.



Danke. Ich muss allerdings sagen das ich beim schreiben nicht an mein rad gedacht hab. Das ist mir erst nach deinem kommentar aufgefallen


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

AlexanderT schrieb:


> Bedenke auch dass eine abgesenkte in sehr steilem Terrain viel Sicherheit gibt, du weißt natürlich am besten ob du so etwas fährst.



Sorry, das halte ich für Mist. Ich habe das anfangs auch gemacht, weil man mir es so beigebracht hatte. Aber im Wettkampf kann man es ohnehin nicht machen und so habe ich schnell gelernt, ohne die ganze Satte hoch und runter Verstellerei zu fahren. DAS gibt wirklich Sicherheit, denn man muss sich während der Abfahrt keinen Kopf darüber machen, ob man nicht vielleicht doch lieber hätte sollen.....


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich glaub, darum ging's hier nicht



Oh Mist, ich hätt' auch weiter lesen sollen.... Entschuldigungn allerseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

tinaa67 schrieb:


> das ist ein Argument, aber ich denke ich wachse nicht mehr , daher wird sie- einmal angebaut nicht mehr verstellt..
> Also werd ich das mal so in Angriff nehmen: Sattelstütze,Felgen,Lenker und Pedale.... Ich habe einen schönen Vorbau in grau gefunden, da ja auch das Logo grau unterlegt ist...



Ich habe mich kürzlich mit Acros-Komponenten ausstaffiert. Die sind für ein Autor allerdings vielleicht etwas "overdressed" (preislich). Allerdings sind die Lager astrein und du hast sie für eine Ewigkeit. 

Designtechnisch find' ich bspw. die Acros-Sattelstütze sehr schön, die schwarz ist, aber der Verstellmechnismus ist weiß lackiert. Das Weiß taucht bei mir dann neben den Narben auch an der Kappe des Tretlagers, am Steuersatz und an der Lenkeraufschrift (muss nachschauen, von welchem Hersteller der nochmal ist) auf. Dezent, aber edel.


----------



## tinaa67 (29. Juni 2013)

@ warnschild
das mit dem edel glaub ich dir sofort, aber ich hab die Preise gesehen, sie sind tatsächlich etwas overdressed. Das Author unterscheidet sich mit Sicherheit ganz gewaltig vom Baumarktschrott, aber ist bei den Guten, dann doch eher weiter unten angesiedelt. Für mich zum spazierenfahren ist es fast schon zu hochwertig, aber herrlich leichtgängig..
Ich werd mir jetzt die passenden Teile zusammensuchen und bei Gelegenheit wird umgebaut. Natürlich gibt es dann auch Fotos vom Ergebnis.
LG


----------



## Warnschild (30. Juni 2013)

tinaa67 schrieb:


> @ warnschild
> das mit dem edel glaub ich dir sofort, aber ich hab die Preise gesehen, sie sind tatsächlich etwas overdressed. Das Author unterscheidet sich mit Sicherheit ganz gewaltig vom Baumarktschrott, aber ist bei den Guten, dann doch eher weiter unten angesiedelt. Für mich zum spazierenfahren ist es fast schon zu hochwertig, aber herrlich leichtgängig..
> Ich werd mir jetzt die passenden Teile zusammensuchen und bei Gelegenheit wird umgebaut. Natürlich gibt es dann auch Fotos vom Ergebnis.
> LG



Naja, die Preise sind absolut angemessen angesichts der Qualität, aber für ein Author zuviel. 

Die Jungs kaufen alles in China (von Author bekommst du ja von der Luftpumpe über die Brille, verschiedenste Rahmen etc. bis hin zu Sätteln, Rucksäcken und was weiß ich noch alles) und liegen von daher in keinster Weise über dem, was du im Baumarkt bekommst, mit dem Unterschied, dass zumindest die angebauten Komponenten - je nach Modell - eher was taugen, weil die Zielgruppe vor allem in Tschechien etc. ernsthafte Mountainbiker sind. 

Neu kaufen würde ich persönlich mir aber trotzdem keines, um ehrlich zu sein. 

Aber ich will's nicht abwerten, wie du schon sagst, du willst nichts extrem Edles, aber was zuverlässiges, und das wird es schon sein.


----------



## Warnschild (30. Juni 2013)

Aber zurück zum Thema: Wenn du es günstig haben willst, kannst du vielleicht einfach die Züge bzw. Zughüllen farbig wählen und passend dazu die Flaschenhalter oder so. 

Mein Cyclocrossrad bspw. ist sehr schlicht, hat aber weiße Züge und Flaschenhalter, außerdem den Sattel. Ich glaube, das war's schon. Sieht edel aus.


----------



## tinaa67 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich hab das mit den Arcos Komponenten, bzw dem Author schon so verstanden, bzw gemeint. Wie du schon sagst, die verbauten Komponenten sind schon gut ( komplette Sram-Gruppe, Rock Shox Sid, Mavic/XT Laufräder) und es ist herrlich leicht -ohne meine An/Umbauten grad mal 11 kg in 47 cm RH. Es ist mein erstes MTB und gut geeignet herumzuprobieren. 
Ich finde es grandios was ihr hier alle so fahrt, die tollen Bilder und Videos, aber das traue ich mich nie im Leben, ich mag es da geruhsamer, möchte aber halt nicht auf ein schönes Bike verzichten.

Ja weiße Züge finde ich auch schön, aber es darf halt nicht zuviel werden. 
lg

Ich mag es eigentlich auch gern schlicht, das ist ja mein "Problem"- ich möchte endlich mal mutig sein und es soll auffallend,aber nicht overstyled sein.


----------



## Warnschild (1. Juli 2013)

tinaa67 schrieb:


> Ich hab das mit den Arcos Komponenten, bzw dem Author schon so verstanden, bzw gemeint. Wie du schon sagst, die verbauten Komponenten sind schon gut ( komplette Sram-Gruppe, Rock Shox Sid, Mavic/XT Laufräder) und es ist herrlich leicht -ohne meine An/Umbauten grad mal 11 kg in 47 cm RH. Es ist mein erstes MTB und gut geeignet herumzuprobieren.
> Ich finde es grandios was ihr hier alle so fahrt, die tollen Bilder und Videos, aber das traue ich mich nie im Leben, ich mag es da geruhsamer, möchte aber halt nicht auf ein schönes Bike verzichten.
> 
> Ja weiße Züge finde ich auch schön, aber es darf halt nicht zuviel werden.
> ...



Ausstaffiert ist es damit ja wirklich ordentlich! 

Was du mit "trauen" meinst, versteh' ich nur bedingt. Also verschon' ich dich mal nicht mit meiner persönlichen (ausführlichen) Meinung dazu:

Vieles lernt man über die Jahre und je nach Disziplin ist es halt ein bisschen spektakulärer oder eben auch nicht. Ich finde es grundsätzlich nicht gut, sich selbst einzuschränken durch das Bild, das man von sich selbst im Kopf hat. Das ist wohl der Grund, warum viele (besonders Frauen) nie bis zum richtigen Trailvergnügen kommen. Obwohl das gar nicht so schwer sein muss. Man muss weder alles gleich können noch sich alles zutrauen, aber immer mal wieder ein paar Schritte zu gehen hat noch keinem geschadet  Fährst du immer allein oder auch mit einer Gruppe bzw. anderen? Letzteres ist gar nicht schlecht. Wenn man Angst hat, die anderen aufzuhalten, kann man auch einfach mal einen Tageskurs machen. Die entscheidende Frage ist natürlich, was du eigentlich können willst. Davon hängt alles ab. Es sollte dich ja keiner zum "Trailtanzen" zwingen, wenn du eigentlich nur Waldwege längscruisen möchtest. Wenn du dich aber danach sehnst, mehr zu können bzw. es gern versuchen würdest, darfst du dir das auch zutrauen. 

Zurück zum Thema Radgestaltung: Weiße Züge und Flaschenhalter kosten nicht endlos viel, lassen sich also notfalls auch revidieren. Es dürfte sonst nicht viel weißes dabei sein, sonst wäre es auch in meinen Augen deutlich zuviel. 

Mein Crosser sieht folgendermaßen aus: 

http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/420148_537917062925443_1865306673_n.jpg

http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/523624_547942905256192_28191264_n.jpg

Der Rest ist silbern bzw. anthrazit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinaa67 (1. Juli 2013)

Danke fürs Mut machen!
Ja vielleicht steh ich mir selbst etwas im Weg, aber auch körperlich sind die Voraussetzungen nicht optimal, ich habe eine Lungenerkrankung ( COPD/Emphysem)und habe manchmal größere Probleme mit der Luft, für mich ist langsameres Ausdauertraining besser. Ich fahre meist Geschwindgkeiten 12-18 kmh, damit halte ich wirklich alles auf. Zudem wohne ich in einer relativ flachen Gegend und habe schon min 10 km zum nächsten Hügel oder 20km wenns etwas mehr sein darf, dann ist meine Kondition damit oft schon erledigt weil die Lunge ne Pause braucht. Ich fahre gern und tgl mit dem Rad, da ich auch kein Auto will, aber es geht halt alles nicht so schnell. Aber ich bin ja entwicklungsfähig- wer weiß was noch wird!

PS- ich trau mir /Frau alles zu was ich machen möchte- so hab ich z.B. nen Führerschein für nen 40Tonner und bin 6 Jahre lang durch halb Europa..;-)
Frau kann wirklich alles wenn sie will!


----------



## tinaa67 (13. Juli 2013)

Wie angedroht ein Bild von dem was ich verbrochen habe- mir gefällt es!
Sollte der Vorbau auch noch weiß? Ich bin mir nicht sicher...( da sieht es ürigens wegen der Lampenhalterung so seltsam aus)









Ich bin jedenfalls ganz stolz: Felgenband,Schlauch,Reifen, Kassette und Kette alles selbst montiert, Bremsenumbau auch noch- hätte nie gedacht, dass ich daran mal Spaß haben könnte.
So, nun gehts zur Probefahrt.
LG


----------



## jake (14. Juli 2013)

sieht sehr gut aus. vorbau so lassen und vllt lieber noch nen weissen flaschenhalter wenn du noch ein weisses teil brauchst


----------



## lucie (14. Juli 2013)

Wieso jetzt der Umbau von Scheibenbremsen auf V-Brakes???

Sind die Laufräder mit den weißen Felgen explizit für V-Brakes/Cantilever?
Welche Felgen sind denn am LRS verbaut?


----------



## blutlache (14. Juli 2013)

tinaa67 schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich das Bike gern optisch etwas aufpeppen



*Tja, wie so viele "Schönheitsoperationen" ging auch diese in die Hose!
Fand das Bike im Original bedeutend besser, als dieses Schwuchtelweiß.
Und von Scheiben.. auf Felgenbremse umrüsten ...*


----------



## tinaa67 (15. Juli 2013)

@ blutlache : vielen Dank für deine, sicher sorgfältig und mit Bedacht, gewählten Worte und Emotioncons-  da blitzt doch gleich die Kinderstube durch..

Ja, die Felgen sind für V-Brakes geeignet. Es sind günstige Dynamic4 mit Deore 590 Naben,in 21er Breite, da ich gern großvolumige Reifen fahren möchte. 
Wieso der Rückbau?? Des Menschen Wille ist halt sein Himmelreich- ich kann den Scheiben einfach nichts abgewinnen, hasse es wenn nach dem Waschen die Belege auf 2 Kilometer verkünden, dass ich in der Nähe bin...und da ich es, wie gesagt, nicht artgerecht nutze und  V-Brakes (zumindest sind es ordentliche Avid Single Digit 5 )
für mich ausreichend sind- darf ich sowas tun.
LG


----------



## blutlache (15. Juli 2013)

Heul doch..das Leben ist eben kein Ponnyhof, und in meiner Kinderstube habe ich durchaus gelernt das Frau auch unliebsame Dinge ansprechen soll. Honig kannst Du Dir von anderen ums Mündle schmieren lassen!


----------



## tinaa67 (15. Juli 2013)

ignore- das Leben ist zu kurz um sich mit Volk wie dir abzugeben!


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2013)

ich kann's zwar auch nicht verstehen, aber hey... jede(r) wie sie(er) mag!
erlaubt ist, was gefällt 

du machst das schon richtig, tinaa67


----------

